# Trouble with Briggs & Stratton 16.5 HP Engine



## Efincoop (Sep 9, 2009)

Greetings, I am a new member. I am in the process of diagnosing an issue with the a Briggs & Stratton 16.5 HP (Extended Life I/C) engine. The model number is 313777, the engine type is 0112-E1 and the engine code is 9903162D. The engine is in my Yardman MTD riding mower.

The engine has been refusing to start when hot, now it is dying on me after starting and usually running for some time. I have a friend who suspects the engine needs a valve job and is choking itself out. Once the engine dies it won't start again until cold. Early on we has some success getting the engine to run longer by taking the air cleaner housing and foam pre-fiter off. But now even that won't seem to keep it running.

I have ordered the repair manual for the engine, but while I am waiting for it to arrive I would like to check the compression.

Does anyone know what the compression should be for this engine? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Joe Brinduse (Dec 1, 2007)

Do you have spark wen its hot?


----------



## Efincoop (Sep 9, 2009)

That's a good question, I never thought to check for spark when it is hot. I'll have to check and get back to you.

Any thoughts on what the compression should be for this engine?


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

Yes, defiantly check spark, and if it has a fuel pump, check for a steady stream of gas. Compression should usually be 85+ P.S.I. Low compression will affect starting, and performance.


----------

